# The New Rules for Pet Vaccines...



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I know some of you don't believe in vaccinations for your animals. So, this is for the ones that do. I just came across these guidelines...

THE PROTECTION PETS DO NEED:
1. DHPP vaccine (distemper shot)
2. Rabbies vaccination

CONSIDER THE FOLLOWING:
1. Short-acting kennel cough vaccine (for boarding dog frequently, taking him to doggie day care, traveling to dog shows and/or grooming)
2. Corona-virus vaccine (Protection if you're exposing your pets to other animals)

SHOTS BEST SKIPPED
1. Giardia
2. Lyme disease shot (recommended for a dog who has high exposure)

That's basically it. They said: "Sometimes less is more."


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We just got our pup her second Lyme's disease shot...Jersey is big on Lyme's disease and we have woods right behind our house.

I'm curious, why is the shot not recommended? (besides to the dogs that need it)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> I'm curious, why is the shot not recommended? (besides to the dogs that need it)


I think there is a high incidence of reaction to the lyme vaccine so if you live in an area where there is no lyme, you shouldn't expose your dog to the vaccine.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> We just got our pup her second Lyme's disease shot...Jersey is big on Lyme's disease and we have woods right behind our house.
> 
> I'm curious, why is the shot not recommended? (besides to the dogs that need it)


According to the article I read, as RFD states, because of reaction to some of the shots it is better not to give them more vaccines than is needed.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe rabies shots are needed "by law" and not for the dogs!

Parvo and Distemper are need for pups within 16 weeks/yearly and even that is questionable!

Regarding on giving the other vaccs depends on where you live and how your dogs live....in my area we have been notified to give a lepto shot every couple of years or you can just do titer test to see what you need.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

t0nnn said:


> We just got our pup her second Lyme's disease shot...Jersey is big on Lyme's disease and we have woods right behind our house.
> 
> I'm curious, why is the shot not recommended? (besides to the dogs that need it)


RFD said it right. The reactions and side effects are far worse then the disease in this case. I don't know why they even want anyone to get it! Oh well, thats our government working hard for the intrests of........


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

STPFAN said:


> I believe rabies shots are needed "by law" and not for the dogs!
> 
> Parvo and Distemper are need for pups within 16 weeks/yearly and even that is questionable!
> 
> Regarding on giving the other vaccs depends on where you live and how your dogs live....in my area we have been notified to give a lepto shot every couple of years or you can just do titer test to see what you need.


I am all about the Rabies, Parvo and Distemper shots for pups up to 1 year, then start the titer tests!!! I don't think that anyone (dog, horse or human) should overload their body with antibodies that will eventually break down your immune system. It will also start mutating viruses into things like the 'seasonal flu' into the 'swine flu' sort of situation. Too much vaccination will only change what you get, NOT prevent it!! 
I do not agree with any of the 'cancer prevention' vaccines that they are starting to advertise either. They are bad for your body and will only make cancer more resistant to treatment in the future!! 
Thats my 2 cents from our labs to you!!! Forget the FDA, if we were supposed to prevent something from happening, God would have given us the tools and supplies to do so! Instead what we have is more strains of the same-dang-thing!! :0


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I am all about the Rabies, Parvo and Distemper shots for pups up to 1 year, then start the titer tests!!! I don't think that anyone (dog, horse or human) should overload their body with antibodies that will eventually break down your immune system. It will also start mutating viruses into things like the 'seasonal flu' into the 'swine flu' sort of situation. Too much vaccination will only change what you get, NOT prevent it!!
> I do not agree with any of the 'cancer prevention' vaccines that they are starting to advertise either. They are bad for your body and will only make cancer more resistant to treatment in the future!!
> Thats my 2 cents from our labs to you!!! Forget the FDA, if we were supposed to prevent something from happening, God would have given us the tools and supplies to do so! Instead what we have is more strains of the same-dang-thing!! :0


Good points...anything with chemicals I believe contribute to cancer...vaccination are one of them and so is the environment your dogs live in as in grass sprayed with pesticides....just like in humans, I believe we get cancer over time from the polluted environment to the chemicals sprayed on the foods we eat, to the everyday allergy pill, tylenols and advils!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I am all about the Rabies, Parvo and Distemper shots for pups up to 1 year, then start the titer tests!!! I don't think that anyone (dog, horse or human) should overload their body with antibodies that will eventually break down your immune system. It will also start mutating viruses into things like the 'seasonal flu' into the 'swine flu' sort of situation. Too much vaccination will only change what you get, NOT prevent it!!



I agree 100%!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Working in a doggy daycare/ boutique, and bringing my dogs to work with me every day, they are required to be up to date on Bordetella, DHLPP, and Rabies. (Shhhh, Champs DHLPP expired 3 months ago.....)
But as for my senior dog, a 13 year old Beagle who stays at home, he's just got the rabies vaccine, and ONLY because animal patrol actually prowls this town for unlisenced dogs. 
When I lived in San Diego and took my dogs to dog beach every week, I did do the giardia vaccine only because they had some cases of it there, but they haven't gotten that since I moved away, and probably never will again... but who knows, myt Shepherd seems to have a contaminated water fettish.... ugh.


----------

